# JSF und dataTable



## naeko (13. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Tabelle im JSF ausgeben.
Dazu benutze ich folgendes Statement
<h:dataTable id="items" value="#{xmlDatas.hotelTable}" var="hotelTable">
....
in der Bean mach ich folgendes
public DataModel getHotelTable() {
return hotelModel;
}
wobei ich vorher mein hotelModel-Objekt füllen:
private DataModel hotelModel = new ListDataModel();
hotelModel.setWrappedData(getResultList()) //hier kommt Exception
Die getResultList ist eine Methode, die von mir spezifiziert wurde und vom typ ResultList ist. Leider bekomme ich dann immer eine ClassCastException. Wie kann ich mein DataModel mit meiner Ergebnisliste füllen?


----------

